# happy birthday to my MAC collection: one year already!



## poppy z (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi,

I've just come back from holidays and I decided to say a happy birthday to my mac collection by this post. I took some pictures of my other makeup brands. It's not as big as Sonrisa but I'm pround of my collection (I am not a MA of course). I didn't see the Amuse, Avant Gold and Technacolor collection yet. And I think my collection will grow with Untamed and Rockoco. I'm waiting for them!!!


_MAC_

*EYE *

My e/s palettes(I did them by myself)









single e/s: aquavert

mac palette (purple/black e/s) to the top, start on left: carbon, black tied, knight divine, electra // mystical mist, little minx, beautiful iris, shale// beauty marked, sketch, nocturnelle, hepcat, trax

orange palette: coral (pro), orange, galerie noémie orange, love bud// paradisco, mythology, amberlights, coppering // motif, arena, gorgeous gold

brown palette: shroom, retrospeck, vanilla, soba // sable, mulch, woodwinked, folie // haux, texture

pink palette: swish, pink freeze, naked lunch, vex // stars 'n' rocket, sushi flower, living pink, in living pink // makeup forever n° 121, makeup forever pink, pink venus

white/blue/teal palette: crystal avalanche, white frost, vellum, brill // plumage, shimmermoss, aquadisiac, jewel blue // deep truth, tilt, fade, fountainbleu

green palette: lustreleaf, prose & fancy, lime (pro), bitter // humid, fiction, club, sprout // velvet moss, femme noir

eye pencils, shadesticks, mascara, liquidlast liners:





paints, false lashes:





fluidlines:




sweet sage, shade, iris eye, non-conformist
blacktrack, penned, blue peep

pigments:





*FACE:*





blush: trace gold, coppertone, harmony, foolish me, roseland/orchid sheen, blushbaby

blushcreme: cherché, uncommon, maindenchant

MSF: petticoat

Studio fix NC30

*LIPS:*

lipsticks:









laquers, prolongwear, lip liners...:




glase petit gloss, embellish glits gloss 
prolongwear: lasting lust, legendary, supreme, durashell
laquers: mischievous, haute voltage
cleo coral
liners: lure, stripdown, stone, plum

lipglass, chromeglass and one nail polish:





nails: freezebleu
chromeglass:  pinkocrazy, prize shine, show coral, technobet
lipglass: green house, viva glam V, soft sun, succulent, petit four, sweetie cake, dejarose, underage

//img114.imageshack.us/img114/8315/dscn4110qf9.jpg

*BRUSHES * (mac, makeup forever, crown brushes)





_MAKEUP FOREVER_

*eyes:*






*BLUSHES:*





n°64, 49

_lips: _










_AGNES B. _

*EYES*





 e/s:turquoise, vert scarabé, bleu strass
cuivre rose, vert et rose, neige givré
bronze doré, metallic brown

pencils: prune metallic, violet metallic, argent metallic, bleu pacific
I forgot to put "bleu touareg khol"...

metallic sticks: 





*LIPS:*






lipgloss: parme strass, abricot strass, cappucino strass, grenadine, bois de rose

lipstick: beige metal rosé, dune doré, brun reflet nuit, brun velour, sakura rose, noisette grillée





hydra jelly metallic : parme & rose

*BLUSHES:*





fruity blush: pêche, pamplemousse rose, milk shake
blush collector: rose pop

_NARS: _





blush: gueule de nuit, cactus flower
e/s: strada

_GALERIE NOEMIE:_





Can be use on eyes and lips

_LANCOME:_






_DEBORAH, GUERLAIN, DIOR:_





deborah palette: egytian jewels, truly diva, smoky eyes
guerlain terracota n° 1
dior palette: mauve chic

_BOBBIE BROWN_





saphire shimmer, bronze shimmer, blush sandstone

_L'OREAL, GEMEY & OTHERS:_

*EYES:*






*LIPS:*






And that's all


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 15, 2006)

great collection.


----------



## n_c (Aug 15, 2006)

Im sooo jealous...mine is like a quater of all that, Im ashame to post. Yours is lovely!


----------



## Wattage (Aug 15, 2006)

Wow, I really like all the variety of great brands in your collection!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Aug 15, 2006)

congrajulations = ) u have an awesome  collection


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 15, 2006)

nice collection! i've seen some very nice colors.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 15, 2006)

wow! lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 let me ask you....the silvery picture in the pallette across from culturebloom..what collection was that? do you have a digital actual picture? i ask because i have a mac collage on my wall of stuff i've printed out, and i'd like to print that out!


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 15, 2006)

*Agnes B.*

WOW, thats alot of stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 
Where do you buy Agnes B. cosmetics?


----------



## krys (Aug 15, 2006)

Nice collection!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love your lipstick collection, since I only own 3!


----------



## PrettyinPink (Aug 15, 2006)

lovely collection!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 16, 2006)

thats a very nice collection. your cd cases are such a good idea! and i giggled when i saw you in the mirrors of your nars blushes... lol! soo cute


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow! all that in one year?! awesome!


----------



## poppy z (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 
_wow! lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 let me ask you....the silvery picture in the pallette across from culturebloom..what collection was that? do you have a digital actual picture? i ask because i have a mac collage on my wall of stuff i've printed out, and i'd like to print that out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanx a lot. 
This postcard was from the LA collection. It was an exclusivity for the Galeries lafayettes in Paris. I don't have digital image but I put some pictures of the events in European mac chat. So you could find it there.

And to answer to *ZLoves2Shop* : I buy my agnes b products on their website : http://www.ccbparis.com. They have very good stuff. I love their lipstick and their e/s with special effect. 

Thx you to all of you.
If you want to make your personnal palette,I did a tut in the tutorial section!


----------



## aziza (Aug 18, 2006)

Lovely!!! I really want to try MUFE....


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Cute palettes!


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 10, 2007)

I love ur self-made eye palettes!! Such a cute idea =)


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice collection.


----------



## Bwell (Nov 16, 2007)

I love those paint pots...they look so much fun.


----------



## Addicted_2_MAC (Nov 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *krys* 

 
_Nice collection!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love your lipstick collection, since I only own 3!_

 
haha, im the same. i only have three lipstick too!


----------



## MACBeautyAddict (Mar 2, 2008)

You have some brands I've never even heard of!! Nice stuff!


----------



## heartsarebound (Mar 2, 2008)

Great collection! & I love your CD palettes! Cute & creative!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow!!!  You have such a killer collection!  I love the variety of it!  And those Deborah shadow palettes looks so sparkly and pretty!!


----------



## ChloeisCrazy (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow I love your palettes you made, those are such a cute idea! And your collection is great!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 2, 2008)

*sigh*


----------



## mreichert (Mar 2, 2008)

What a stash! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





How do you like the MUFE products compared to MAC?  I'm interested in trying some of their products *gasp*, but I've heard great things about them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Keep having fun with all those goodies!


----------



## moustibeil (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey good to know that there's french people out there!!!
Pretty collection


----------



## matteell (Apr 9, 2008)

wow.. quite a collection !!! wait till 2 years..haha


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 10, 2008)

Great Collection! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## fleckspeck (Apr 12, 2008)

I love your homemade palettes! Such a cute idea!


----------



## jt1088 (Apr 17, 2008)

very creative with the mac cds.


----------



## eidetica (Feb 3, 2009)

I feel so much... less guilty! You've left me in the dust in my first year LOL!

  A beautiful collection, and such an organized set of lipsticks. Have fun with it all.


----------



## ri0tdorque (Feb 12, 2009)

Ok you totally put me to shame! I'm about to post my collection/traincase and noticed your post. Woohoo for a whole year of MAC!


----------



## beautylush (May 9, 2010)

I LOVE your cd idea!

When my collection grows, I might have to invest in some! 

Did you print those pictures offline?

_Send me your samples!  (just kidding, unless you want to
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


'Some people spend their whole life trying to find something they love. I  already found mine. Makeup.'_


----------



## gemmel06 (May 11, 2010)

Nice collection I like how you did you eyeshadow palettes


----------

